# Buuurn



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

For all you guys who cant seem to think of anything but dp,
try spilling boiling water in your face.
GUARANTEED to make you think about something else,
made dp-free me drop everything for some cold water


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

SolomonOrlando said:


> It even has the after-effect of boils and cysts! I could hardly feel unreal if I tried, it hurts so much.


Well, swollen under left eye, gives me that ww2-veteran badass look, ya know what Im sayin? If I get a scar
I can get one of those phantom of the opera masks, I think chicks would dig that


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

SolomonOrlando said:


> There are so many benefits to igniting your face, it's unbelievable!


If I go to a pub, sayin Im born this way, Ill prob get free beers. The advantages are pilin up, lets all boil some water


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

this needs a Giant GIANT GIANT disclaimer. With all the BS some people try to avoid the obvious real work they SHOULD be doing, someone might actually end up doing this


----------

